# ανασκευάζω



## UsualSuspect (Dec 27, 2011)

Ο Γιλμάζ ανασκεύασε τις χθεσινές δηλώσεις του... πήρε, δηλαδή, τα λόγια του πίσω. Το ανασκευάζω όμως δεν έχει αυτή τη σημασία στα λεξικά. Σημαίνει ότι κάποιος κατέρριψε τους ισχυρισμούς κάποιου άλλου. Εκτός αν ο Γιλμάζ έχει διπλή προσωπικότητα


[λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη]
ανασκευάζω [anaskevázo] -ομαι Ρ2.1 : αποδεικνύω ότι κτ. δεν είναι αληθινό ή σωστό: ~ τη γνώμη / τους ισχυρισμούς / τα επιχειρήματα / τις κατηγορίες κάποιου. [λόγ. < αρχ. ἀνασκευάζω]


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2011)

Καθημερινή:
«Ανασκεύασε» δηλώσεις για τις πυρκαγιές νησιών στην Ελλάδα ο Μ. Γιλμάζ
Βήμα:
Ανασκευάζει τις δηλώσεις του ο Γιλμάζ, για πυρκαγιές στην Ελλάδα
Νέα:
Γιλμάζ: «Με παρεξηγήσατε, εννοούσα τις πυρκαγιές στην Τουρκία» (Εδώ τα Νέα αποφεύγουν τη χρήση, όχι όμως σε άλλες περιπτώσεις)

Και μερικές εκατοντάδες ακόμα σελίδες στις οποίες ο Γιλμάζ _ανασκευάζει_ τις δηλώσεις του. Και άλλοι κατά καιρούς ανασκευάζουν τις δικές τους. Που δεν σημαίνει ότι τις παίρνουν πίσω, ότι τις ανακαλούν ή τις αναιρούν, αλλά ότι τις ερμηνεύουν με διαφορετικό τρόπο, τις διορθώνουν. Η αρχική αρχαία σημασία τού _ανασκευάζω_, ως αντίθετου τού _κατασκευάζω_, δηλαδή αντικρούω, αποκρούω, ανατρέπω κ.τ.ό., καλά κρατεί. Αλλά η λογική δεύτερη σημασία τού _ανα-σκευάζω_, δηλαδή ξαναφτιάχνω, έχει προστεθεί πια στις έγκυρες χρήσεις της λέξης, κι ας μην την έχουν όλα τα λεξικά. Την έχει ένα που έχει κάνει καλή δουλειά με το corpus του, το ελληνοαγγλικό λεξικό του Γεωργακά:

ανασκευάζω [anascevázo] ipf ανασκεύαζα, aor ανασκεύασα (subj ανασκευάσω), pass 3sg ανασκευάζεται, aor ανασκευάστηκε (subj ανασκευαστώ) (L)

① refute, confute, disprove, overthrow (syn αναιρώ, αντικρούω, διαψεύδω):
~ κατηγορία, θεωρία, ισχυρισμό, επιχείρημα, αντίθετη άποψη, αντίληψη | 
~δοξασίες, πλάνες, αστήριχτες επικρίσεις | 
ο Kant ασχολήθηκε με το πρόβλημα της φιλοσοφίας της ιστορίας .. ανασκευάζοντας ό,τι έκρινε φιλοσοφικά σαθρό (Despotop) | 
o Aριστοτέλης προσπαθεί να ανασκευάσει την άποψη του Παρμενίδη για το ον (NArgelis) | 
o Leibniz έγραψε το βιβλίο για ν' ανασκευάσει εκείνους που πολεμούσαν την ύπαρξη του Θεού (Theodoridis, adapted) | 
μια σελίδα του Kιρκεγκάαρντ αρκεί για ν' ανασκευάσει όλους τους ηδονισμούς της φιλοσοφίας που έγινε σήμερα συρμός στη Γαλλία (Theodorakop) 

② correct (syn επανορθώνω, διορθώνω):
οι εφημερίδες έχουν καθήκον ν' ανασκευάσουν τις ανακρίβειες και τα λάθη των δημοσιευομένων κειμένων (Kolyva) | 
ο Γ. δοκίμασε αργότερα να ανασκευάσει τις δηλώσεις του εξηγώντας πως τον είχαν εξαπατήσει (Christidis) | 
ο καλλιτέχνης κρίνει ένα έργο δημιουργώντας ένα άλλο όπου θα ανασκευάζει την τυχόν αδυναμία του προηγουμένου (Theodorakop, adapted) 

[fr kath ανασκευάζω ← K, (pap, 1st c. AD) ← AG ἀνασκευάζω]

http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...exica/georgakas/search.html?lq=ανασκευάζω&dq=


----------



## UsualSuspect (Dec 28, 2011)

Διαβάζω στο Διαδίκτυο:"...ανασκεύασε το κτίριο...", "...ανασκεύασε τα πλακάκια..." κ.άλ.
Είναι σωστή αυτή η χρήση; Κατά τον Γεωργακά, ναι. 
Έχεις δίκιο όταν αναφέρεσαι στη συχνότητα χρήσης αλλά εδώ πάλι μπορούμε να πούμε εκατοντάδες παραδείγματα "σωστού" και "λάθους" σήμερα και να συζητάμε για μέρες. Νομίζω ότι το _ανασκευάζω_ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί αντί του _διορθώνω_ σε στερεότυπες εκφράσεις όπως "ανασκεύασε τις δηλώσεις του" αλλά όχι γενικώς. Συμφωνείς;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2011)

UsualSuspect said:


> Διαβάζω στο Διαδίκτυο:"...ανασκεύασε το κτίριο...", "...ανασκεύασε τα πλακάκια..." κ.άλ.
> Είναι σωστή αυτή η χρήση; Κατά τον Γεωργακά, ναι.


Νομίζω πως η συγκεκριμένη χρήση είναι 100% λάθος, αντί για τα σωστά ανακατασκεύασε ή επισκεύασε και δεν καταλαβαίνω και πώς προκύπτει ότι είναι σωστό σύμφωνα με το λήμμα του Γεωργακά. Σωστό θα ήταν, σύμφωνα με την ερμηνεία (2), κάτι σαν: "...επισκεύασε το κτίριο ανασκευάζοντας τα σχεδιαστικά του λάθη...".


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Επιτρέψτε μου μια γενικότερη και μια ειδικότερη τοποθέτηση και ζητώ συγγνώμη για τη φλυαρία.

Τις μέρες πριν από το ίντερνετ, που έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν είχαμε την καθημερινή έκθεση στα λογής-λογής ελληνικά που έχουμε σήμερα (αρκεί να κάνουμε μια βόλτα στα διαδικτυακά δημοσιεύματα), αλλά πολύ περισσότερο δεν μπορούσαμε να ελέγξουμε τι λένε οι υπόλοιποι και πώς το λένε, ήμασταν πολύ πιο επιφυλακτικοί στις εξελίξεις της γλώσσας και πιο προσκολλημένοι στα λεξικά μας. Μπορεί και σήμερα ακόμα να αποφύγουμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε κάτι διαδεδομένο και ευρέως αποδεκτό με τη σκέψη ότι όλο και θα βρεθεί κάποιος που θα μας το πιάσει για λάθος. Στη λεξικογραφία έχει μεγάλη σημασία πόσο ενημερωμένο είναι το σώμα κειμένων που χρησιμοποιείς αλλά και πώς το αξιοποιείς. Δεν σημαίνει ότι θα καταγράψεις όλα τα στραβά και καινούργια. Και δεν σημαίνει ότι όλες τις χρήσεις θα τις καταγράψεις ως σωστές: υπάρχει άλλωστε ο χαρακτηρισμός _εσφαλμ_. / _erron_. Εδώ παρεμβαίνει ο λεξικογράφος, που κανονικά περιγράφει και ερμηνεύει τη γλώσσα, και σου λέει ότι υπάρχει αυτή η χρήση (που μπορεί να απαντά άπαξ σε κάποιον σπουδαίο συγγραφέα ή να είναι διαδεδομένη), αλλά καλύτερα απόφυγέ την — για διάφορους λόγους. Μπορεί, μερικά τέρμινα και εκδόσεις αργότερα, να έχουν ξεχαστεί όλα αυτά και η λέξη ή η χρήση να έχει πάρει τη σφραγίδα και του λεξικογράφου. Εμείς όμως, με το πλεονέκτημα του Google, μπορούμε πια να παίρνουμε τις αποφάσεις μας πιο γρήγορα από τα λεξικά. Θα πρέπει μόνοι μας, μέσα από την καθημερινή μας επαφή με τη γλώσσα αλλά και με οδηγό το τεράστιο σώμα κειμένων του Γκουγκλ, να αγκαλιάζουμε καινούργια πράγματα ή να διατηρούμε τις επιφυλάξεις μας. Το _ανασκευάζω_ θα το δούμε να χρησιμοποιείται σε εκφράσεις όπως «ανασκευάζω την κατάθεσή μου», αλλά το ότι το λεξικό δίνει την απόδοση _correct_ δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το _ανασκευάζω_ σε ολόκληρη την γκάμα των σημασιών τού _διορθώνω_. Τέτοια αντίστροφη διάσταση δεν την έχουν ποτέ τα λεξικά.


----------

